# Мобильная связь > Мобильный контент >  Сбербанк онлайн для айфонов

## Петро

Товарищи, никто не знает случаем, когда выпустят версию для андроида?  Насмотрелся у жены, она уже все оплачивает онлайн по-моему, и квартиру и телефон и интернет и чего только не делает с ним. А у меня нокиа и как-то ради приложения покупать айфон не хотелось бы))

----------

